# Like Buttom for posts



## Admin US West (Feb 24, 2017)

We've installed a rating system for posts. This system lets administrators spot any abuse, which was the issue we had years ago with the SMF ratings.

At the bottom far right corner are two difficult to see buttons. A thumbs up like button and a thumbs down icon. They are difficult to see, so I'm looking for some easier to spot ones. You will see them if I'm successful.


----------



## Click (Feb 24, 2017)

A lot easier to see now. 

Thanks!


----------



## pwp (Feb 24, 2017)

Like buttons are ok, but these are an oversized and immature design that doesn't fit the current look in the slightest. It's not Facebook. CR was well rid of the divisive rating system from a few years ago. 

-pw

later edit: I think the Like system for CR is a stinker. For goodness sake don't do it. It's just so trashy.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 24, 2017)

CR Backup Admin said:


> We've installed a rating system for posts. This system lets administrators spot any abuse, which was the issue we had years ago with the SMF ratings.
> 
> At the bottom far right corner are two difficult to see buttons. A thumbs up like button and a thumbs down icon. They are difficult to see, so I'm looking for some easier to spot ones. You will see them if I'm successful.


What will this change in practice?

If a thread has many "like", will there be more visibility on the Canonrumors home page?


----------



## SkynetTX (Feb 24, 2017)

I think we need no likes. This page is about photography. If you like a photo someone shares here, you can tell him/her that it's great. If you don't like it, you can tell what do you think to be wrong with it.
And what if a rumor of a camera or a lens gets many dislikes? Will Canon change the specifications? If so, I will give a dislike for all posts about STM and NanoUSM lenses until Canon decides to mark them as EF-V, and returns to ring type USM for all EF(-S) lenses. 
Some time ago I've asked for a 300mm IS USM Macro that has a Minimal Focusing Distance about 1 meter. If this post gets many likes, will Canon release this lens sooner?
And if my beetle photos get many dislikes? :'( I surely won't stop taking them, just won't post them here.


----------



## Admin US West (Feb 25, 2017)

SkynetTX said:


> I think we need no likes. This page is about photography. If you like a photo someone shares here, you can tell him/her that it's great. If you don't like it, you can tell what do you think to be wrong with it.
> And what if a rumor of a camera or a lens gets many dislikes? Will Canon change the specifications? If so, I will give a dislike for all posts about STM and NanoUSM lenses until Canon decides to mark them as EF-V, and returns to ring type USM for all EF(-S) lenses.
> Some time ago I've asked for a 300mm IS USM Macro that has a Minimal Focusing Distance about 1 meter. If this post gets many likes, will Canon release this lens sooner?
> And if my beetle photos get many dislikes? :'( I surely won't stop taking them, just won't post them here.



The system is based on posts, to give a user praise for useful posts, and conversely, if a post is not useful ... Its not about telling canon to change their products. If you don't like a product, don't buy it, its that simple, and your vote will have more impact on what Canon does than a rating on a forum post. 

So, ask yourself, was my post useful to members? They may decide to tell you by voting.

Personally, I don't like the negative aspect, I ban members or remove posts when I think they are inappropriate, not based on the voting. If they are using the rating system inappropriately, then I'll also take action.

BTW

The photo gallery also has a rating system built-in, posters have the option to ask for ratings and comments, or turn them off..


----------

